# Is this normal?



## monicagrace27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright, well, as some of you know, I am seventeen. I am going to start by saying that I in no way mean that I want this right now.

I am just curious, is it normal to feel... jealous, I guess, of women who are expecting (particularly the four girls my age at high school that have had a baby or are expecting). I don't want to have a baby, I am nowhere near ready or old enough, yet I yearn for one. I am still unsure of how to say this, but I hope that it makes sense. Is it normal for a young woman to feel this way?

Again, I in no way feel ready or plan to have one for at least five or six more years until I am married and financially stable.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, it is normal . Who doesn't want the love of a little being? A snuggly little baby? But you realize the consequences. You understand the importance of the financial aspect and the stability you need in order to provide some basics at least . That's great! Just take your time. I don't know if the feeling ever goes away for wanting a baby for some. I'm 38, I have 3 kids.. one your age and a set of toddler twins . And there are times that I still want another baby!! I know we can't and my H has had a vascetomy, so he can't have anymore. But the thought just lights me up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

Most women (and a lot of guys) get clucky. I wouldn't say it is abnormal.
You are planning on getting married, have just started having sex... there is a lot going on in the romantic arena of your life.

Starting a family is a romantic thing too and would be playing on your mind for sure. Just don't fall into the trap of over romanticising the whole baby thing; in reality it is so much hard work that, regardless of how cute and wonderful a baby might be- few, if any, are actually prepared for.

So make sure you are on that birth control if you haven't already! You have a game plan for the future, and as long as you can see the cluckiness for what it is, by the time you two are financially set up, got your degrees- all the things you have mentioned wanting to accomplish, I am sure you will make great parents! But give it that time.

Ps. If this is something that you feel is starting to consume you... offer to watch a friend/relative's kid who is prone to temper tantrums for a few afternoons and nights in a row. I'm sure you will be cured at least for now and said friend/relative will just LOVE you to bits for the break


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, it's normal. Many, if not MOST, women feel a little envious of other women that have babies, just as men tend to be jealous of other men who have money, the right car, an awesome job and have no trouble attracting drop-dead gorgeous women.

I must say, I hope I don't sound too "preachy' here, but it is very refreshing to see a young lady, heck, a young ANYBODY, who is thinking these things thru before making rash decisions. I'm home during the day quite a bit because I work an on-call schedule, and watching daytime talk shows such as Jerry Springer, Steve Wilkos and Maury, and, well-you see way, WAY too often the girls who DIDN'T think before acting. 

My daughter is 12, and I hope that she is (and I'm trying to raise her to be) as thoughtful and sensible as you at 17!


----------



## monicagrace27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, its nice to hear that this may be normal. It doesn't really consume my thoughts, but I do think about it somewhat often. I suppose its just something I daydream about when I have nothing better to do. 

And as I said, I am nowhere near ready for one and I realize how much work they can be (I babysit my sister's son- 7 months old now).

And I guess its true that women are jealous of other women that have babies just as men are jealous of men with better cars, I hadnt thought about it like that.


----------



## onehotmama (Apr 13, 2012)

It's a woman's natural instinct to want children! And I'm sure you'll be a great mother-someday!! Take it from someone who had an unplanned pregnancy in her early twenties, enjoy this opportunity to play with other people's children, and babysit, but still be able to give the baby back motherhood is amazing but also one of life's greatest challenges, and it's much easier to handle when the timing is right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

